# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Ημερίδα σχετικά με το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου

## aeonios1

Εχω έρθει σε επαφή με το πανεπιστήμιο αιγαίου για τη δημιουργία ημερίδας/παρουσίασης της κοινότητας μας....περιμένω τα μηνύματα σας για όσους θέλουν να έχουν χρόνο για ομιλία κτλ... πιθανή χρονική στιγμή θα είναι τέλος φεβρουαρίου.....
Παρόμοια εκδήλωση υπάρχει η σκέψη να γίνει στο 1ο ΤΕΕ Ρόδου(και θα είναι και πιο εύκολο για τους περισσότερους!) ....περιμένω τις σκέψεις σας!

----------


## pavrod

Βασικά θα ήταν πιο προσιτό για τους περισσότερους μας να γινει στο ΣΕΚ/ΤΕΕ στο αμφιθέατρο!!Και projectores θα έχουμε και εξοπλισμό....πρέπει να μιλήσουμε και στους sponsores για να μας δόσουν εξοπλισμό εκείνη τη μέρα!

Απο την άλλη στο πανεπιστήμιο αιγαίου θα είναι περισσότερο "'εγκυρο"  :: 

Θα μαζέψουμε και κόσμο από την ακαδημαική κοινότητα....

----------


## aeonios1

> Βασικά θα ήταν πιο προσιτό για τους περισσότερους μας να γινει στο ΣΕΚ/ΤΕΕ στο αμφιθέατρο!!Και projectores θα έχουμε και εξοπλισμό....πρέπει να μιλήσουμε και στους sponsores για να μας δόσουν εξοπλισμό εκείνη τη μέρα!
> 
> Απο την άλλη στο πανεπιστήμιο αιγαίου θα είναι περισσότερο "'εγκυρο" 
> 
> Θα μαζέψουμε και κόσμο από την ακαδημαική κοινότητα....



Γιατί να μην κάνουμε 2 εκδηλώσεις μια για τον σύλλογο καθηγητών και τους μαθητές στο σχολείο και μια για την ακαδημαική κοινότητα και τους υπόλοιπους φορείς ?
Στο πανεπιστήμιο θα είναι πιο δύσκολα τελικά όλα και πρέπει να οργανωθούν όλα τέλεια δεν έχουμε περιθώρια για λάθη οργάνωσης κτλ

----------


## maltas

telika ti egine me thn hmerida??????  ::

----------


## aeonios1

> telika ti egine me thn hmerida??????



Ματαίωση λόγω έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος πλην των παρευρισκομένων....

----------


## maltas

otan eixes erthei se epafh me to panepistimio aigaiou.
me poious akrivos eixes milisei?

----------


## Olympic

Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν κάποιος συνάδελφος από το ασύρματο δίκτυο ρόδου μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον εξάδελφο μου που μένει μέσα στην πόλη της ρόδου να συνδεθεί μαζί σας …εγώ λόγο αποστάσεως δεν μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω .

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Sw1hez-b52 node 9735
Data club node 6474

[email protected]

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα στην όμορφη Ρόδο.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω: Το ασύρματο δίκτυο Ρόδου έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας είναι το .RWN ή κάποιο άλλο?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers?

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχΚαλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.ει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------

